# Help with Wizard Classic Modern II



## rpurdue (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey all. i received a used Wizard Classic Modern 2 and it sounds amazing. There's a problem though. It seems that on the lead channel the rhythm channel is bleeding through at a way louder volume. If i have the rhythm set clean and switch to lead it sounds like the clean channel with the lead channel bleeding through at about 25% of the volume. I replaced preamp tubes with no change. Anyone have any ideas what this may be?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Ryan,

I don't know if you remember me, I have worked on a few of your Marshall's before.

Anyways, I checked with Wizard and they do not provide schematics for this amplifier to facilitate troubleshooting. This is their exact response:

_ Hi David,_

_ All MC2 problems are to be diagnosed by us only at this time._

_ Thank you, Rick 
_
I am not familiar with the switching schemes used in the Wizard amplifiers so I cannot comment as to why you would be experiencing channel bleed through.

Thanks,

David Cole


----------

